# Problem is 18-55mm Nikkor lens (D50 Kit lens)



## ravikiran (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello Guys,

I got a Nikon D50 body and went to the dealer to get a 18-55mm, 55-200mm and 50mm f 1.8.
But the problem is my dealer says that there is some problem with the 18-55mm Nikkor lens that it stops functioning after a few months of usage. He claims that it's due to some problem in the electronics embedded in the lens. Is it correct? Please suggest me.

Thanking you,
amiably,
Ravi Kiran.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 29, 2006)

I have had mine for almost a year..not a problem one with it.


----------



## rockstar (Sep 30, 2006)

That makes no sense to me. That's not even an acceptable problem. It would be absolute retardedness for Nikon to still sell kit lenses that only work for 3 months. This might've been true during the alpha/beta testing stages... who knows.


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 30, 2006)

Never heard that before, sounds like they are trying to get you to buy a more expensive lens.  My suggestion would be to find another dealer, that one is defective....


----------



## ravikiran (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh thank you so much guys. I too feel the same thing. But posted just to get confirmed. Anyway I am thinking of going with 18-55mm ED DX,    50mm f/1.8 and another lens which comes for less price as the above and covers a tele-zoom purpose. Please suggest me which will be best for that purpose.


----------



## fmw (Oct 1, 2006)

I used one commercially on a daily basis to do tabletop product photography until the the 17-55 f2.8 was released.  It operated flawlessly.


----------



## rmh159 (Oct 2, 2006)

I would think if that salesperson was being honest and a majority of lenses failed after 3 months there would've been a class-action suit against Nikon and a lot more people would know about it rather than just the salesperson.


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 2, 2006)

I got my 18-55 Refurbished from Nikon with my Refub D50.  I've had it at my house for 5 months now and who knows how old the lens itself is.  I just mounted it on my camera to make sure that, in fact, it does still work perfectly.  No death here.


----------

